# Venice infrared.



## Roger (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Sidewinder (May 4, 2008)

Venice is a beautiful city and this photograph captures its moods and feelings perfectly. I especially like the way that water often looks in black & white images, it has this somewhat "oily" consistence, it even looks a bit solid - just like the water looks in your image. It has a very nice composition and the portrait format reflects this really well.
You could have played a bit more with the contrasts, though, for my taste. 

Sebastian


----------



## Arch (May 4, 2008)

excellent! :thumbup:


----------



## kbeelitz (May 4, 2008)

Did you use a certain lense for this shot? Perspective or something?  Looks GREAT!


----------



## quickshot (May 4, 2008)

This looks like it came out of a movie~! Very nice ; )


----------



## abraxas (May 4, 2008)

Roger, that's a gorgeous shot.  I'd expect it to be so dark in there.


----------



## doenoe (May 5, 2008)

wow, that looks great. Top job


----------



## Ben-71 (May 5, 2008)

I like it very much.
I think that this is one of the better uses of IR that I've seen.


----------



## Roger (May 5, 2008)

Sidewinder said:


> Venice is a beautiful city and this photograph captures its moods and feelings perfectly. I especially like the way that water often looks in black & white images, it has this somewhat "oily" consistence, it even looks a bit solid - just like the water looks in your image. It has a very nice composition and the portrait format reflects this really well.
> You could have played a bit more with the contrasts, though, for my taste.
> 
> Sebastian



thanks Sebastion....I also like the dark look of the water, being a fairly ghastly green due to weed in most places IR turns it a nice oily shade lol.



Arch said:


> excellent! :thumbup:



thanks Arch!



kbeelitz said:


> Did you use a certain lense for this shot? Perspective or something?  Looks GREAT!



thanks very much...I use my 17-40L most of the time, with a CPL.



quickshot said:


> This looks like it came out of a movie~! Very nice ; )



thank you.



abraxas said:


> Roger, that's a gorgeous shot.  I'd expect it to be so dark in there.



thanks a lot, yes some areas are quite dark.



doenoe said:


> wow, that looks great. Top job



thanks very much.



Ben-71 said:


> I like it very much.
> I think that this is one of the better uses of IR that I've seen.



thank you, the conditions really suited IR.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (May 5, 2008)

Roger, the composition is just about perfect and it almost looks like it was shot with a view camera- your lines are so straight and very little distortion.  Plus, the image is razor sharp and the IR gives it much more texture I think, than a normal process would have.  

This is really an excellent photograph.


----------



## ianm (May 5, 2008)

very nice - great shot


----------



## Roger (May 5, 2008)

Rick Waldroup said:


> Roger, the composition is just about perfect and it almost looks like it was shot with a view camera- your lines are so straight and very little distortion.  Plus, the image is razor sharp and the IR gives it much more texture I think, than a normal process would have.
> 
> This is really an excellent photograph.



thanks very much Rick....I was lucky with this scene as finding straight edges that match each other in Venice is difficult. Bringing out texture was one of my reasons for choosing IR this time, I was certain the plentiful infrared radiation on the day would produce good results.



ianm said:


> very nice - great shot



thanks a lot.


----------



## soul.glo (May 5, 2008)

Nice shot Roger.


----------



## petertalke (May 5, 2008)

FANTASTIC!!  This makes me want to try IR photogrpahy!!  Beautiful shot!!


----------



## yellowjeep (May 5, 2008)

Roger, this and your bridge shot are excellent. I happy to use 100th post to say amazing job! :thumbup:


----------



## Roger (May 6, 2008)

soul.glo said:


> Nice shot Roger.



thanks very much.



petertalke said:


> FANTASTIC!!  This makes me want to try IR photogrpahy!!  Beautiful shot!!



give it a try, it's worth the effort and thanks very much for the compliment.



yellowjeep said:


> Roger, this and your bridge shot are excellent. I happy to use 100th post to say amazing job! :thumbup:



hey thanks a lot


----------



## daluke09 (May 6, 2008)

Great shot.


----------



## Roger (May 6, 2008)

daluke09 said:


> Great shot.



thank you.


----------

